# was für ein root server ?



## melmager (22. Mai 2003)

Nach dem ich mit der Firmen HP jetzt
mysql und php als shop nutze musste ich feststellen das mein derzeitiger Provider
ein lahmen mysql-server hat

also root server anschaffen ist angesagt

nur wer solls als anbieter werden?

1und1 / host europe / server4free

gibts hier ein paar leute die von den einem oder andern Anbieter abraten oder ist ene men muh und raus bist du angesagt ?

Und wie sind tempomässig die virtuellen Server einzuordnen ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

vserver hängt sehr stark davon ab, wie viele Leutchen ebenfalls auf dem Server sind und ob die viel CPU-belastenende Dinge auf dem Server ausführen.

Server4Free ist absolut GAR NICHTS für Business-Homepages, da S4F nicht gerade selten Downtimes hat.

Beim Rootserver von 1&1 musst du es selbst wissen: Hast du die nötigen Linuxkenntnisse, um so ein Ding wirklich sicher zu administrieren ?

Zu allten Punkten empfehle ich die Kurzlektüre von http://www.webhostlist.de

Wenn ihr nicht unbedingt aufgrund irgendwecher sehr seltenen Features einen eigenen Server braucht, empfehle ich euch, einen guten Anbieter aus der WHL herauszufischen, d.h. im Forum dort einen Thread eröffnen.

Am besten in den Thread auch gleich schreiben, was euch besonders wichtig ist. Und das Anschauen der Kundenmeinungen kann auch nie schaden 

Hoffe, dass ich ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen konnte.


----------



## melmager (22. Mai 2003)

klasse die jungs von webhostlist sind auch auf einem lahmen server unterwegs *-)
auf welchen provider hockt denn dies board ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. Mai 2003)

Ich denk mal bei 1und1 oder Schlund kann man von der Geschwindigkeit, Verfügbarkeit und Sicherheit nicht viel falsch machen.
Nur solltest du wie gesagt Ahnung von Linux bzw Win 2000 haben.


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Mai 2003)

Wenn du guten Service erwartest und dafuer gern 10 euro mehr pro monat zahlst dann empfehle ich surfplanet.de da stehen auch meine server.


----------

